# Digital Print Service - Calling All Photo Boffs



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi Guys,

I need to pick your brains if I may? I took a CD containing the first 35 pics I'd taken on my digital camera to Boots this lunchtime and had them develop them in an hour.

Most of these were of my watch collection, firstly as a test and secondly as a record for insurance purposes 

Now the resulting pictures are, quite frankly pants incomparison to the original tiffs. The photos show loads of jaggies on all the hands and indices. Colour rendition is way off and just look flat in the watch pics.The original pics where taken at 2592x1728 (ie 3:2 ratio) and taken as tiffs in the first instance and show no jaggies anywhere. There was one high quality JPEG in the bunch where flesh tones came out with a pinky cast compared to the original.

Obviously when viewing the original files you have to remember your monitor settings have some effect but I have checked the original files on the camera screen and the cdr in a few machines at work and all show a similar quality in terms of colour rendition that is a mile away from what I got.

Have I done something wrong somewhere or is this just bad luck in picking where I got them developed?


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Sounds like its their fault.. Although if you have windows XP (not sure about other versions) the picture viewer smooths everything, getting rid of all the jagglies automatically. This can be annoying because you don't know what the picture really looks like.

Try using it to zoom in.. you can never see a square pixel no matter how much you zoom.

mat


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Hello Wardy

This does sound like an error by Boots

I have used them many times in the other 'direction' - ie to develop a 35mm film, and at the same time to produce me a CD of the images. Every time, I have been more than impressed with the quality of the CD image transfers.

I would just print out a picture yourself in highest res mode, then take it back to Boots along with the one they produced for you (of the same picture). Point out that they are high res image files you supplied. See what they say.

Although their facilities are automated, mistakes can still happen. Maybe this is an 'honest' mistake on their part. See what they say.

They certainly have the ability to produce 1840x1232 (2.26 megapixel) image files from 35mm negatives (I just checked one they did for me in October last year), so I don't see why they can't print out hard copies of high res negatives.

I realise your image files are twice that resolution - but still, this doesn't sound right. Take them back - that's what I'd do.

Good luck anyway


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

I've no experience of printing TIFFS but I have used Boots for JPEGs and they have come out fine (after remembering to crop the aspect ratio of all the pictures after the first lot were distorted by the processing).

However I have got better results from some of the online printers. Ofoto (www.ofoto.co.uk) is Kodak's service and is pretty good quality wise. I think though that it was slightly edged out by Shutterfly (www.shutterfly.com) which is an American company (printing on Fuji paper). The service is prompt and excellent value for money especially when considering international postage.

The downside is that you need a broadband connection to take advantage (and uploading is a little more complicated for Mac users which is a shame). If you are a Mac user, Apple are allegedly launching their successful US printing service in Europe next month (essentially Ofoto in disguise but with bells, whistles and better integration).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've seen reports that printing booths are about to be launched. Basically will be like the passport photo booths that you see but you will be able to put your memory card or CD etc into the machine and it will print the photo's automatically. They are even looking at blue tooth technology to link up to mobile phones that have cameras.

Expect to see them start appearing within the next 12 months or so in high footfall areas like shopping malls! If what I've read is true you'll be able to print just one individual picture at a cost of around 25 pence for a 7x5! Some will even do A4 size ant the possibilities are limitless.

Here's hoping!


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks for answering guys, unfortunately I'm not going to get a chance to go back for a while as I have a short break planned. I think I have been unlucky in this instance, I've never had a problem with film being developed by Boots and a friend uses a different store to have his digital pictures printed. At least with digital it's easy to get it done again somewhere else

I'll probably try a few other stores (Jessops, snappysnaps etc) as I don't have broadband and I think the IT department at work will have a fit if I upload 450mb of data!


----------

